# Can lizarmen still compete?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

My brother is convinced they can't compete with any of the newer codex's [he onwards really] and so ive been looking them over recently with a critical eye.

I think the problems being saurus and cold ones are too expensive compared to other armies choices. This makes it hard to have either blocked units or a reasonable cavalry response. There characters are good, but lack many decent magic items, there are a few worth taking but nothing amazing, and you can't vary it too much. 

Other units such as the stegadon just aren't worth taking


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Any army can still compete with the others its just a bit harder when facing the newer armies I'm playing as chaos dwarves or ogres at the moment and these are even less loved than the frog on a bog army my evil dwarves have won all five of their battles and my ogre army only lost 2 games one against high elves one against empire and won 2 1 against high elves and 1 against empire although the lizard men have some of the worst magic items in the game they are still competative


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lizardmen can still compete their wizards are cheap and skinks rule. true sauraus are expensive buts thats because they are so good.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Dude, Lizardmen are NASTY.

Saurus are TOUGH, Slann are NASTY and Skinks are both cheap and toxic.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, it may just be me, but I've never been able to beat the lizardmen without using something massive (emperor fire dragon for instance). Their basic infantry are just so tough! And they can be very customisable with spawnings, and more so with the sacred spawning lists. I believe that they are still a competative list.


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

The Lizardmen Codex is in my mind the one of the best and most balanced Army Books in the game. Their combat units are expensive, but a block of Saurus has staying power that few other armies can match. Their magic is justly priced, varied, useful, and characterful. And with the exception of the crapy new Saurus Cold One Riders they have one of my favorite overall minature ranges in the games. Less than a month ago I put aside my new Shiny High Elves, and took my friend out for a whooping with my lizards. In short the Lizardman Army Book is still very competitive.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I still think that older armies can always compete. I think that the only problem is that you have to ajust your tactics and choices to suit how newer armies play. New armies always seem more powerful when they first come out but with some thought and by adapting your style your army will compete fine.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think lizardmen can still compete, you have powerful combat with ace magic


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I play Lizardmen, and I reckon there's one thing they're missing-their own Lore of Magic.


----------

